# Remington Model 51



## SirRich (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi, I am new to this forum. I have most of the parts to complete my model 51. I am having trouble finding a .38 barrel. I have been to all the part sites. Now I am turning to all my fellow gun friends for help in finding a barrel. Thanks


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

good luck in your search, this gun has been obsolete for 85 years


----------

